# 8-15-2005 Newsletter Favor



## Geek (Aug 15, 2005)

Today (August 15, 2005), we sent out another newsletter asking users to reply back to this thread if you received it.

So, if you received a newsletter titled "ATTN: Registered Users 8-15-2005", please reply back right here letting us know you got it via email.

PLEASE DO NOT reply back unless you have checked your spam folder and waited about 1 hour or so to see if you get it.

Thanks!


----------



## Liz (Aug 15, 2005)

got it


----------



## Geek (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it it also


----------



## maggiesze1 (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it just fine.


----------



## Leony (Aug 15, 2005)

Got it


----------



## angel84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Today (August 15, 2005), we sent out another newsletter asking users to reply back to this thread if you received it.
So, if you received a newsletter titled "ATTN: Registered Users 8-15-2005", please reply back right here letting us know you got it via email.

PLEASE DO NOT reply back unless you have checked your spam folder and waited about 1 hour or so to see if you get it.

Thanks!





I rec'd it just fine!from Angel84


----------



## ALLY2383 (Aug 15, 2005)

i received it just fine


----------



## sugersoul (Aug 15, 2005)

got it


----------



## hollyhock22 (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it!


----------



## Lindabear (Aug 15, 2005)

recieved it just fine


----------



## geokris (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it, too.


----------



## designgirl (Aug 15, 2005)

I received your newsletter just fine, thank you.


----------



## buffysings (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it just fine!


----------



## hawaiilatina (Aug 15, 2005)

got it!


----------



## looooch (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it just fine


----------



## Marisol (Aug 15, 2005)

Got it!


----------



## Eva121 (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it.


----------



## Lamees (Aug 15, 2005)

Received just fine this morning!





Lamees


----------



## chrissie (Aug 15, 2005)

received mine


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 15, 2005)

got it just fine


----------



## Laura (Aug 15, 2005)

Got it, thanks


----------



## hapie (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it too.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Aug 15, 2005)

Yup I got it.


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it just fine.


----------



## georgiagirl (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it just fine.


----------



## Dana (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it just fine.

Thanks

Dana


----------



## jaimehii (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it just fine


----------



## FrNail1057 (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it just fine


----------



## genie (Aug 15, 2005)

i received it just fine. always your friend, genie


----------



## Rosha (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it just fine


----------



## SandyMc (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it just fine!

Sandy


----------



## pla4u (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it just fine


----------



## Binny (Aug 15, 2005)

Gee, have never posted anything before! Got it. Thanks!


----------



## CarrieLynn (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it just fine


----------



## QurlySq (Aug 15, 2005)

got it


----------



## fa3rie (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it just fine


----------



## gururose (Aug 15, 2005)

received this just fine


----------



## crsta42 (Aug 15, 2005)

I received this just fine.


----------



## Michelle1399 (Aug 15, 2005)

Got it too! Thank you!


----------



## wingie (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it fine.


----------



## PotNoodlez4 (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it....and BTW, I'm a newbie! Hi everyone!


----------



## Laura (Aug 15, 2005)

Hiya PotNoodlez4! Welcome to the boards.. If you need help with anything just shout! Looking forward to chatting with you


----------



## SusieQ (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it too!


----------



## maria51va (Aug 15, 2005)

got it!

Maria


----------



## piglet1155 (Aug 15, 2005)

I recieved it just fine too


----------



## elljmz (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it just fine!


----------



## lrigpuekam (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it just fine


----------



## suna22 (Aug 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Today (August 15, 2005), we sent out another newsletter asking users to reply back to this thread if you received it.
So, if you received a newsletter titled "ATTN: Registered Users 8-15-2005", please reply back right here letting us know you got it via email.

PLEASE DO NOT reply back unless you have checked your spam folder and waited about 1 hour or so to see if you get it.

Thanks!





I received it just fine.


----------



## Kasiulka (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it.


----------



## hybris (Aug 15, 2005)

I got ti!


----------



## Hoople (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it too


----------



## Sophie123 (Aug 15, 2005)

Got it!






Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Today (August 15, 2005), we sent out another newsletter asking users to reply back to this thread if you received it.
So, if you received a newsletter titled "ATTN: Registered Users 8-15-2005", please reply back right here letting us know you got it via email.

PLEASE DO NOT reply back unless you have checked your spam folder and waited about 1 hour or so to see if you get it.

Thanks!


----------



## Pinkymarz (Aug 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *rutgercat* Me, too. Thank you!



Got mine Thanks Tony!!!


----------



## WarholsMarilyn (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it just fine, thanks.


----------



## Micki (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it.


----------



## coconut_cutie (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it fine


----------



## creoula (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it!


----------



## pattyt (Aug 15, 2005)

Me too!! Thanks!!


----------



## Oksana (Aug 15, 2005)

Yep, just in time.


----------



## Demeris (Aug 15, 2005)

got it


----------



## glamslam (Aug 15, 2005)

got it




dude


----------



## csbrennan (Aug 15, 2005)

"I received it just fine"&lt;?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com



ffice



ffice" /&gt;&lt;o



&gt;&lt;/o



&gt;


----------



## CWHF (Aug 15, 2005)

Got it. Thanks!


----------



## kellianne76 (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it


----------



## blaquepooky (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it.


----------



## Mari Aldin (Aug 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Today (August 15, 2005), we sent out another newsletter asking users to reply back to this thread if you received it.
So, if you received a newsletter titled "ATTN: Registered Users 8-15-2005", please reply back right here letting us know you got it via email.

PLEASE DO NOT reply back unless you have checked your spam folder and waited about 1 hour or so to see if you get it.

Thanks!





Got it!!!!


----------



## alyssaeve (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it.


----------



## Mari Aldin (Aug 15, 2005)

Yes, Got it!


----------



## curlygirl (Aug 15, 2005)

Yes I received the newsletter.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Today (August 15, 2005), we sent out another newsletter asking users to reply back to this thread if you received it.
So, if you received a newsletter titled "ATTN: Registered Users 8-15-2005", please reply back right here letting us know you got it via email.

PLEASE DO NOT reply back unless you have checked your spam folder and waited about 1 hour or so to see if you get it.

Thanks!


----------



## devorah (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it! Thank you!


----------



## Springchicken (Aug 15, 2005)

Got it just fine!

Carol


----------



## Harayer (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it just fine


----------



## keaLoha (Aug 15, 2005)

Got it.


----------



## leelee04 (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it just fine

Lisa


----------



## absloveskmax (Aug 15, 2005)

i got it.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 15, 2005)

got it


----------



## Jaded (Aug 15, 2005)

Got it!


----------



## shedra (Aug 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Today (August 15, 2005), we sent out another newsletter asking users to reply back to this thread if you received it.
So, if you received a newsletter titled "ATTN: Registered Users 8-15-2005", please reply back right here letting us know you got it via email.

PLEASE DO NOT reply back unless you have checked your spam folder and waited about 1 hour or so to see if you get it.

Thanks!





"I received it just fine"


----------



## zinn (Aug 15, 2005)

got it, okey doke!


----------



## Jen (Aug 15, 2005)

got it


----------



## Pauline (Aug 15, 2005)

I got mine just fine, thanksxxx


----------



## Juliette (Aug 15, 2005)

Got it just fine!

J


----------



## angelarose (Aug 15, 2005)

I recieved it just fine.


----------



## polobear45 (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it just fine


----------



## marcela1 (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it


----------



## madmanda11 (Aug 15, 2005)

The package has been delivered~ Thanks


----------



## palmita (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it!!!


----------



## jmg (Aug 15, 2005)

I got It!!!!


----------



## Shellybells82 (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it!!


----------



## alittleweirdo (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it


----------



## Eternity7 (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it


----------



## KathyRay (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it Just Fine


----------



## bettina825 (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it too... no problem!!





Originally Posted by *Charmaine* I got it


----------



## divadee62 (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it


----------



## noel (Aug 15, 2005)

Got it.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Today (August 15, 2005), we sent out another newsletter asking users to reply back to this thread if you received it.
So, if you received a newsletter titled "ATTN: Registered Users 8-15-2005", please reply back right here letting us know you got it via email.

PLEASE DO NOT reply back unless you have checked your spam folder and waited about 1 hour or so to see if you get it.

Thanks!


----------



## CaliforniaCandy (Aug 15, 2005)

I got it!


----------



## sflboxter (Aug 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Today (August 15, 2005), we sent out another newsletter asking users to reply back to this thread if you received it.
So, if you received a newsletter titled "ATTN: Registered Users 8-15-2005", please reply back right here letting us know you got it via email.

PLEASE DO NOT reply back unless you have checked your spam folder and waited about 1 hour or so to see if you get it.

Thanks!



Yep, received the notice yesterday. R-


----------



## vmstanford (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it just fine!!


----------



## veron (Aug 15, 2005)

I received it just fine


----------



## kimes (Aug 15, 2005)

i received it as well


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Aug 15, 2005)

got it


----------



## lovesboxers (Aug 15, 2005)

Tony, I didnt get it, are my settings wrong?


----------



## katrink (Aug 15, 2005)

got it


----------



## redbaronsg (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi,

I received it just fine - thank you!


----------



## karen12386 (Aug 16, 2005)

I received it just fine. Thank you


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Got it


----------



## marble40 (Aug 16, 2005)

I Received it.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Today (August 15, 2005), we sent out another newsletter asking users to reply back to this thread if you received it.
So, if you received a newsletter titled "ATTN: Registered Users 8-15-2005", please reply back right here letting us know you got it via email.

PLEASE DO NOT reply back unless you have checked your spam folder and waited about 1 hour or so to see if you get it.

Thanks!


----------



## maryb74 (Aug 16, 2005)

I received it just fine...


----------



## taye06 (Aug 16, 2005)

I received it just fine


----------



## kimg82 (Aug 16, 2005)

I got it. Thanks, Kim

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Today (August 15, 2005), we sent out another newsletter asking users to reply back to this thread if you received it.
So, if you received a newsletter titled "ATTN: Registered Users 8-15-2005", please reply back right here letting us know you got it via email.

PLEASE DO NOT reply back unless you have checked your spam folder and waited about 1 hour or so to see if you get it.

Thanks!


----------



## erica_1020 (Aug 16, 2005)

Got it!


----------



## nydoll23 (Aug 16, 2005)

received it


----------



## Nicolet (Aug 16, 2005)

I received it just fine, thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2005)

Fine over here


----------



## BluBaBy (Aug 16, 2005)

Got it!


----------



## sflboxter (Aug 16, 2005)

help since I replied that I got the newsletter, now I am getting posts saying the same thing! Why am I getting emails from Makeup talk about people receiving the news letter? Oh this site drives me crazy!


----------



## Geek (Aug 16, 2005)

Once you post into a thread, you now become subscribed to it. The cool thing is that you can manage your own subscriptions. To learn how to manage subscriptions, click here





Originally Posted by *sflboxter* 

help since I replied that I got the newsletter, now I am getting posts saying the same thing! Why am I getting emails from Makeup talk about people receiving the news letter? Oh this site drives me crazy!


----------



## Fashion.Whore (Aug 16, 2005)

_Yah, lyke eye gotit. Thanks i guess!



_


----------



## LindaA (Aug 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Today (August 15, 2005), we sent out another newsletter asking users to reply back to this thread if you received it.
So, if you received a newsletter titled "ATTN: Registered Users 8-15-2005", please reply back right here letting us know you got it via email.

PLEASE DO NOT reply back unless you have checked your spam folder and waited about 1 hour or so to see if you get it.

Thanks!





I got it just fine.


----------



## Mermaid (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi I received it just fine, thank you


----------



## FAZeteSKa (Aug 16, 2005)

got it yesterday. thx


----------



## lesa (Aug 16, 2005)

I received it just fine.


----------



## Bhav (Aug 16, 2005)

I received mine!


----------



## Nenah (Aug 16, 2005)

I got it too!


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 16, 2005)

I received it 3 times! lol


----------



## Geek (Aug 16, 2005)

You received the little "ATTN: Registered Users 8-15-2005" 3 times? or the regular newsletter 3 times?





Originally Posted by *girl_geek* 

I received it 3 times! lol


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 16, 2005)

I received it just fine.


----------



## octobersunshine (Aug 16, 2005)

yup, got it!


----------



## DecemberLyn (Aug 16, 2005)

I received it just fine.

Lyn


----------



## Lisa329 (Aug 17, 2005)

I got it also.


----------



## melzie_fire (Aug 17, 2005)

I received it just fine.


----------



## Uberfemme (Aug 17, 2005)

_Got it. Thanks._


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 17, 2005)

I got the regular newsletter (for August 11) 3 times; I only got the August 15 email once.

I've always only received one copy of the other newsletters, this is the first time I got 3!


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* 

I got the regular newsletter (for August 11) 3 times; I only got the August 15 email once.
I've always only received one copy of the other newsletters, this is the first time I got 3!




Thanks GG, we were just wondering about this last one(15th) in this thread




Yep, we had some issues with it hence the test.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Aug 17, 2005)

Got it! And it WAS NOT blank this time!


----------



## karrieann (Aug 17, 2005)

yea!! i got mine.........:icon_love


----------



## redrocks (Aug 17, 2005)

I got it!


----------



## rowantree (Aug 17, 2005)

I received it just fine!


----------



## stacie0129 (Aug 18, 2005)

I got it


----------



## Kan D sweets (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I rec'd mine


----------



## vly_73 (Aug 21, 2005)

I received it just fine


----------



## MargaretAnne (Aug 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Today (August 15, 2005), we sent out another newsletter asking users to reply back to this thread if you received it.
So, if you received a newsletter titled "ATTN: Registered Users 8-15-2005", please reply back right here letting us know you got it via email.

PLEASE DO NOT reply back unless you have checked your spam folder and waited about 1 hour or so to see if you get it.

Thanks!





I got it but I noticed that my reviews aren't there anymore.
MargaretAnne


----------



## Geek (Aug 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MargaretAnne* 

I got it but I noticed that my reviews aren't there anymore.
MargaretAnne




How many did you do?


----------



## MargaretAnne (Aug 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* How many did you do? I'm sorry, my mistake. I had your website confused with another makeup website. I haven't yet posted any reviews at this website. I have a shortcut for both of them on my desktop and I was thinking I was looking at the other one when it wasn't. I've got too many irons in the fire (information overload). Have a nice day.


----------



## Geek (Aug 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MargaretAnne* 

I'm sorry, my mistake. I had your website confused with another makeup website. I haven't yet posted any reviews at this website. I have a shortcut for both of them on my desktop and I was thinking I was looking at the other one when it wasn't. I've got too many irons in the fire (information overload). Have a nice day.







No problem. We would love for you to do some reviews here though!



take care


----------

